#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Chit-Chat/Share your interests, hobbies etc/FaaDoO Engineers ke Kisse!! >  >  London Olympics 2012 are on its way!!! What is India doing to prepare?

## Bhishman

We all need to look at the fact that international athletes promote themselves in a much better way. We need to learn from this and try and do the same for our Indian athletes as well. Check what Usain Bolt has done up ahead of the Olympics


Usain Bolt is FASTER THAN LIGHTNING indeed! And now hes got a song to prove his awesomeness! Check this out guys. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fVeYY...ature=youtu.be





  Similar Threads: London Olympics 2012 are on its way!!! What is India doing to prepare?

----------

